# What are your opinions on the diamond infinite edge sb1



## Td922 (Oct 18, 2017)

Looking for a new hunting bow


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

In my opinion Diamond is a reputable manufacturer. 
Cabelas has that bow package on sale for $299.00. It might not have all the bells and whistles of the super expensive high end bows, but it likely will shoot better than the high end bows of 10 years ago! 
You can spend a lot more on a hunting bow, but in my opinion and experience with similar bows; you don't really need to!
<----<<<


----------



## Td922 (Oct 18, 2017)

Joe Archer said:


> In my opinion Diamond is a reputable manufacturer.
> Cabelas has that bow package on sale for $299.00. It might not have all the bells and whistles of the super expensive high end bows, but it likely will shoot better than the high end bows of 10 years ago!
> You can spend a lot more on a hunting bow, but in my opinion and experience with similar bows; you don't really need to!
> <----<<<


Right, well my new hunting bow will probably be the infinite edge or the bear archery cruzer


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Td922 said:


> Right, well my new hunting bow will probably be the infinite edge or the bear archery cruzer


Purchased Bear Authority packages for both of my son's Christmas before last. GREAT bows for the money! 
<----<<<


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

bear have been doing an incredible job with her equipment, and their price point


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Isn't Diamond made by BowTech? If that's the case, I'd say pass. Bear is a much better option.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Td922 said:


> Right, well my new hunting bow will probably be the infinite edge or the bear archery cruzer


Picked up an infinite edge for my youngest. Not a bad package for the money. He killed his first vertical bow deer with it this year. Nice looking quiet shooting bow for the money.


----------

